# John Deere 4850 powershift problem



## ziche10 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello i have a John Deere 4850 and i change the oil from powershift.After I change the oil when couple R the tractor goes in face not in back.Can you help me?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum ziche10, can you post a picture so we can understand the problem better?
Regards


----------

